# The Japanese Take High School Sports Too Serious; Stupidly Serious



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 31, 2014)

https://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-big-league-stew/japanese-high-school-game-spans-four-days-and-50-innings-171615112.html

A high school tournament baseball game went 50 innings over the span of 4 days, and THE SAME 2 STARTING PITCHERS PITCHED THE WHOLE GAME.

Yes, the starting pitchers on both teams pitched 50 innings over 4 days. One pitcher threw 709 pitches in the "game". Damn.


----------



## Red1966 (Aug 31, 2014)

Then his arm fell off.


----------



## Hazydat620 (Aug 31, 2014)

H.M. Murdoch said:


> https://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-big-league-stew/japanese-high-school-game-spans-four-days-and-50-innings-171615112.html
> 
> A high school tournament baseball game went 50 innings over the span of 4 days, and THE SAME 2 STARTING PITCHERS PITCHED THE WHOLE GAME.
> 
> Yes, the starting pitchers on both teams pitched 50 innings over 4 days. One pitcher threw 709 pitches in the "game". Damn.


Cause Americans would just quit and say fuk it, you wonder why America is going in the shitter, it's because of quitters like you.


----------



## jesus of Cannabis (Aug 31, 2014)

well said!!


----------



## H.M. Murdoch (Aug 31, 2014)

Hazydat620 said:


> Cause Americans would just quit and say fuk it, you wonder why America is going in the shitter, it's because of quitters like you.


The Americans are learning about high pitch counts in lower leagues due to the record number of Tommy John surgeries being performed in Major League Baseball. The cause is all the pitching kids are doing in lower leagues and the high pitch counts.

Pitching 15 innings, 3 days in a row, and 5 innings on the fourth day, is asinine. It's abuse of kids. All for a single game.

That's stupid.


----------

